# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  Update #27: Production and ABS-Like Resin Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #27: Production and ABS-Like Resin Update*Posted by Kudo3D ♥ Like

Hi Backers,
Hope you are doing well! We wanted to be in touch with our production and resin testing update.
Currently we are following the production plan on our kickstarter page. We are active in the parts purchasing phase. We are evaluating 2-3 vendors for each major part. We are testing each part, including the performance, quality, and long-term potential relationship. We are also setting up a clean room to manufacture the PSP resin containers. 
We tested a few linear stage modules, and testing THK's linear stage module showed very good results. We are excited to announce that we signed a contract with THK, one of the largest manufacturers in the world!
On the other hand, we are also busy testing various resins. We are providing feedback to the suppliers and hope to offer pre-order on our website in the next 1-2 months.
Here are some photos of some post-processing we did to test 3D-Materials' ABS-Like resin.
We noticed some scars after removing the supports

 After sanding - the scars were polished

We drilled a hole and created a 3 mm screw thread 


We will provide more updates in the next few weeks -  Thanks everyone!
Warm regards,
Kudo3D Team

----------

